# Anybody bought on-sale stuff from San-Val?



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone bought stuff from San-Val, now that Al is cleaning house? I noticed the Bachmann K is being offered at a really low price, but how about the rolling stock? Their website shows only list prices. Also, has anyone bought any Ozark Miniatures or other detail stuff like Precision Plastics sheet? I'm interested, but since we're not currently on the mainland and I would have to deal strictly by phone, it's difficult to see what's out there. One more thing, for those of you who went to the store recently, did it look cleaned out, or is there a chance some stuff will be left next month when the doors truly close (boo-hoo, sniff, sniff)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I just received a e-mail list from him and prices are still the same? Doesn't look like he's going out of business.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a furnature dealer where we used to live (Columbus, OH) that had a going out of buisiness sale that lasted about five years.....


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was unable to find anything that I wanted in the way of locomotives, so I gave up the search at San-Val. I see that their wheel sets will continue to be available after San-Val itself goes out of business, so that purchase can wait until I am ready for it.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

hes on ebay as ana Kramer and will be there long afte he closes SanVal he says selling out of his house with no overhead like at the shop. just for your info!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

We were there on the 12th, and it was pretty picked over even then. They are definitely going someplace. Lots of diesels, not much steam. Lots of USA Trains extended vision cabooses, box cars, tank cars. One 55 ton Shay. One Big Boy. Lots of Spectrum Moguls. Or whatever they were. Prices were about 15% lower than list.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been twice now, Bachmann and Spectrum at cost, USA, Aristo, HLW, and the rest at cost +10%, so their are definite values there! 

You need to CALL or GO there, not look at the website, which has NOT been updated. 

How about this, last visit I went ahead and bought some BIG power for my little RR in the form of an Aristo FA-1 SF warbonnet, seen it for sale elsewhere for $199.00 I got it at SanVal for $119... brand new, and when I was there an Accucraft Cable Car went for $120!!! I bought a &*^&% load of supplies also all at cost. 

BTW, Almost ALL the Bachmann engines were long gone except for 1 lone 3 truck Shay and some trainsets, there was still an OK selection of dismals from AC and USA, and alot of B'mann cars but I wonder how long things will last.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, I was there and got some nice deals too.

USA SP Woodside caboose - $50

USA SP Speeder - $50

Accucraft brass Rail Car - $130.  Very cute!   I asked about it when I saw it in the display case and no one had thought about selling it . This was the one that had been sitting in the display case for all this time.  When pressured to sell, it was going to be $150, but he couldn't find the box so dropped it to $130.   (It's currently "On Sale" at St. Aubin's for $220).   Also some misc stuff to the tune of about $265 + tax.

I would have bought more stock/power but I got the last of the SP (the caboose) except he had a few more SP speeders.

There was other display stuff and that's where some deals cold be had.  It's probably gone by now though.

Believe me that Al is selling out.  The real deals are not on boxed stuff, but things you need to ask about.  For example, I heard that Al is selling the BIG overhead railway for $3K.  I asked if they would sell the displays of K&S brass and plastruct, and he came back with a price of $350 for the three displays (inclusive of the stands).

Having paid $100 for two sets together at an auction, I passed.  But this is the kind of thing every "real" modeler dreams of having.  Imagine the convenience of having the full complement of these things at your disposal when you are working on a model.  Even if you don't want to "use them up" you still can figure out what pieces you need to buy without traipsing down to the hobby shop beacoup times.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, 
When I worked at Niagara Hobby the older dispaly racks were ALWAYS sold and never tossed out. We even sold "extra" new ones when we could get them. Lots of the companies that sell that stock parts like Plastruct and K&S and Midwest wood sell the racks relatively inexpensively too. Heck we were selling the store version of the Lehman trams at $100 each hand over fist. Wish I ahd one now they go for a few hundred on Ebay. 

Chas


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"No."

I looked through the web site but decided there wasn't anything I really needed in my motel room./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 01/17/2008 8:33 PM
We had a furnature dealer where we used to live (Columbus, OH) that had a going out of buisiness sale that lasted about five years.....





Hi Garrett,

I'm pretty sure that guy has relatives over here. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That seems the norm around here.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

5 years? Thats all? We have a Persian Carpet place here thats been 'going out of business' for soooooo long, the sign banner disintigrated. its been 'going under' for at least 10 years
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all. That pretty much answers it for me. Truth be told, I don't doubt that some folks scored some real deals at San-Val's closeout. But I'm not doing any panic buying. For every seller there has to be at least one buyer and as the economy begins to get tight,  I think that of all things, model train prices will become very competitive. I mean, ya gotta eat, but ya don't hafta own a K. The thing is, I saw some real bargains at the Anaheim all-scale show, which had only a handful of large-scale vendors. Think of the Big Train Show or the Annual Garden Railway Convention where the real action is and I think you will find some real deals. Bring money.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I called the same day it was posted on 1:20.me and I ordered one each of the new Bachmann tank cars. The gentleman said that they put one each back for me and I confirmed it with them when they opened on Monday but I only received the frameless tank and the receipt reflected this. I guess that they pulled one of my cars for somebody else....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

They still had tank cars last visit Steve, call them again maybe? 

Give the guys there a break, they have been very very harried since all this started.


----------

